# Sooty - alwaus in ours hearts and memories



## missye87

What can I say?
We love you more than life itself, you were the kindest boy ever with the biggest personality.
We miss you already so much that our hearts ache. There will never be another cat, or human for that matter, like you. The flat is empty without you and no longer feels like home.

Who will now have chatty conversations with me? Who is going to spoon with me at night? Or lie on my pillow? Who is going to leave sand all over the bathroom? Or nick meatballs off my plate? 

Our little baby is no longer in pain. He is up in rainbow bridge with Frankie, chasing mice and lying in the sun. Baby boy I can't wait until the day I have you back in my arms.

Love you so much bobba snuttsnutt <3


----------



## Lulus mum

Just read Sootys story and it really touched me
I was SO hoping for a happy outcome.
He certainly was a very brave boy and I can tell from your words how VERY special he was to you.
We lost 1 of our dogs,Lulu only 3 mths ago ,so I can share your pain.
They are not just pets -they are part of the family and give you unconditional love,
Feel free to P.M me if you need to talk-or rant or share a happy/sad memory

Maureen
(Hope Lulu and Sooty have met at Rainbow Bridge-Lulu got on well with cats,as we have 3 and she knew next doors cats-1 of whom is also called Sooty)

P.S Have just read a new post from someone whose cat has a small lump on its leg and I think its going to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Doolally

oh i am so sorry. Its so clear how much you love the little guy from all your posts and i'm sure he knew how much he meant to you.
Sleep well Sooty


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs ((())) for you Missye, My heart aches with you sharing your loss xx
RIP much loved Sooty, run free over the Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## critter

Hi, RIP Sooty, you were obviously a much loved Cat who is sadly missed. wayne.


----------



## missye87

Thanks all for your kind thoughts. He was a wonderful man and everybody who met him loved him!

I thought I would share two of the last pictures we took of him a few weeks back, outside enjoying the sun.

Rest in peace bobbaboy, me miss you


----------



## welshjet

Big hugs, his snaps are gorgeous, have sent you a pm.

Sooty - tell suki to behave xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

So sorry, so very very sorry.

xxx


----------



## Gem16

So sorry hun. Rip handsome boy xx


----------



## Guest

Lots of tears here for you

Sleep well Sooty xxxxxx


----------



## missye87

I've uploaded some of my favorite videos of him from over the last 7 months. The way he played you would never think he was 14 when they were filmed! 
I miss my little baby so much my body aches. I wish I could have him back happy and healthy for his big purry furry cuddles.

For videos search on youtube for missye87 

Xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig

Thinking of you

RIP lil man xxx


----------



## missye87

My little baby boy, we still miss you so so much  I keep hoping to see your little happy face or feel your big fluffy body cuddled up on my pillow. 

I miss our midnight snugs so so much  I miss letting you out in the garden and telling you off for digging up the flower beds.
I miss you plonking down on my chest so I can't see the tv, and emptying your litter on to the bathroom floor. I miss you telling me off for going to work and demanding hugs and kisses, like, right now!
I miss you demanding your food and having long chatty conversations with me. 

I miss you so much my heart aches for you, I miss your handsome little face :cryin:


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

I don't really know you, so I feel a bit bad for saying this but I am sat here (at work may i add) sobbing my heart out for you!!! lucky i'm in my own office i tell ya! I really, honestly feel for you. 

I know it's still soo painful now, but it will get better  and you'll remember the good times and the funny ones and be laughing instead of crying (trust me) 

all our love and hugs, 
Steph and the gang 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

So sorry to read your sad news, i had a black cat called sooty. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## missye87

Steph_Mitsy said:


> I don't really know you, so I feel a bit bad for saying this but I am sat here (at work may i add) sobbing my heart out for you!!! lucky i'm in my own office i tell ya! I really, honestly feel for you.
> 
> I know it's still soo painful now, but it will get better  and you'll remember the good times and the funny ones and be laughing instead of crying (trust me)
> 
> all our love and hugs,
> Steph and the gang
> xxxx


Thank you  I'm worse, I start crying and I sit in an open plan office! All I can o is try and hide it behind my screen  It hurts so much, he was so lovely  I've had a few times when I've smled or cried through the tears though, when looking back through his pictures and videos.

xxx


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

missye87 said:


> Thank you  I'm worse, I start crying and I sit in an open plan office! All I can o is try and hide it behind my screen  It hurts so much, he was so lovely  I've had a few times when I've smled or cried through the tears though, when looking back through his pictures and videos.
> 
> xxx


aww babe! :crying:

It will get better though, it just takes time.

It's taken me just over two years to get over losing mine! although mine didn't pass on, they were taken from me! 

but now I have my Mitsy, I know I will never forget them/stop loving them, I have even been caught by the OH calling Mitsy, Molly by accident, he sort of looked at me as if to say "get it right woman!" 

I really do feel for you. lots of hugs. Steph xxxx


----------



## becki1812

So sorry for your loss, i've not been a member long, but have started to read some of the posts to get to know people better, i know you loved sooty lots and can only imagine how sad you are RIP sooty x


----------



## missye87

Happy birthday sweetheart  Miss you so much! Wish you were here, you would be so spoilt (as if that would be any different from every other day!).

Love you baby boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cryin:


----------



## welshjet

Happy birthday sooty xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy birthday Sooty hope you're enjoying it over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## coral.

RIP bobba snuttsnutt
have fun over at rainbow bridge!
im so so sorry for your loss
x


----------



## missye87

My love.... What can I say? I miss you so much words cannot explain. You were so special to me. It hurts so much still to think of all the years I have to wait to see you again. I would do anything to have you back my snuttsnutt. :crying:


----------

